# 9 fish day



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

View attachment 284737




























Creek by my house was on fire today, 9 fish in about an hour and a half. 5 of the fish came from one hole, couple here in there in other spots upstream. Explosive fights, incredible colors. Lots of female fish. Kept my limit of 2 fish to replenish the egg supply and my dad wanted to smoke some next time he makes Venison jerky.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

that's awesome sniper maybe I can get out soon, oh did ya bonk any haahahahahah


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lol Got the closest good size rock I could find and bonked the couple I kept. Then ripped out the gills to bleed them.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

Not asking where your honey hole is. But I live out east and not finding any in the creeks.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Do you typically find them in the creeks you’re fishing this time of year? 
During winter steelhead fishing when it’s cold I tend to do better in the afternoons once it warms up some. Goodluck


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Some nice fish you caught. Have any certain way you prep your eggs?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I am still fishing eggs from last season. I just cut the skein so it exposes most of the egg folds. Dust them with 20 mule team borax, lay them out on a plate overnight, flip them over, for about a day or so until they’re desirable toughness without drying out too much and getting hard. Then I lightly rinse off the borax, lay them onto a towel or paper towel to get the excess moisture off of them. Then freeze them in bags about the size I’d use for a fishing trip.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

If I don’t have time to tie up sacks, I’ll just cut the skein into chunks about the size of a spawn sack and float the eggs untied, it’s lethal but messy


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I give up.
OK Sniper, why don't you join my Snap friends list. Then I can know where you are fishing most days.

Rickerd


----------



## champion203 (Nov 10, 2010)

Beaver,french,black


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

champion203 said:


> Beaver,french,black


chappel,sugar,darby,edson


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

It's really not hard to name every little ditch that flows into lake Erie over there. You guys need to get over snipers success and just get out and fish, no need to post about small water like that.. completely pointless and missed the mark anyways 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## champion203 (Nov 10, 2010)

Calm down .go fish


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> If I don’t have time to tie up sacks, I’ll just cut the skein into chunks about the size of a spawn sack and float the eggs untied, it’s lethal but messy


Hey just curious how many mountain dews did ya have to catch that many fish?


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

fishfray said:


> It's really not hard to name every little ditch that flows into lake Erie over there. You guys need to get over snipers success and just get out and fish, no need to post about small water like that.. completely pointless and missed the mark anyways
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Oh I'm over it.just breaking balls.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I wish everyone shared what they caught when they go I love seeing photos and hearing the reports


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

There’s no secrets on google maps lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a lot of unnamed feeders in the Ashtabula area that hold steel following a good rain. I used to fish a spring fed creek that would produce brookies, steel, and also a few Tiger Trout. Just have to get out and look.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I never caught a tiger trout, that rascal is cool..


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I’ve seen a couple tiger trout caught out of Cold creek when I lived in Sandusky, some stunning fish in person. Pictures don’t do justice


----------

